# Kernel panic



## CanePhoenix (Sep 23, 2011)

I installed the latest beta (of PC-BSD, and was asked to report this upstream). And have run the computer with it for a while, without any problems.
It's weird, I haven't changed anything. Just navigated around the menus, learning where everything is. And was booting it up thinking, today I would install a couple of PBIs... This time however I got the following message:


```
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (3192.28-MHz 686-class CPU)
...
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <FSC APIC >
AP #1 (PHY# 1) failed!
panic y/n? [y] FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x1 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID: 0
cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID: 1
panic: no pcpu data for CPU 1
cpuid = 0
KDB: enter:panic
```


----------

